# Change battery type with Rheingold ??



## pomerlo (May 7, 2014)

I know we can register a battery replacement in Rheingold. But my question is... can we change the battery type in Rheingold..... ex: change the Ah rating or from Lead-acid to AGM ? Or I must use NCS or ISTA/P ?

Car is a E90 LCI 328xi 2011

Attached is a screenshot found elsewhere of where I cant tell if it is Rheingold or ISTA/P ?

If someone has the exact info for this I would appreciate.... please... no "I think" kind of response...


----------



## fdriller9 (Oct 19, 2006)

If you install a new OEM battery, ISTA /P will ask for the serial # on the battery.

It will then determine if the capacity and/or type needs to be changed. It will do the appropriate coding and then register the battery.

I believe when registering aftermarket batteries, it asks you if you changed the specs and allows you to enter new specs. But I can't remember 100%. We normally only use ISTA to install OEM batteries. Aftermarket, we use NCS Expert to change the capacity in the car and then register it. It's faster that way.


----------



## fdriller9 (Oct 19, 2006)

Have a look at this link: http://www.bimmerscan.com/bmw-battery-registration/


----------



## pomerlo (May 7, 2014)

Thanks fdriller for the info...

But I want to replace with a non OEM battery.... And before buying i want to know if I would be able to replace my OEM 90ah Lead-acid with an AGM of a higher capacity in Rheingold.
My concern is from the screenshot above, it seems to be a non reversible task if I click one of the options there.....note on the screenshot above. I dont want to be trapped and sent to another program. I have rheingold installed and running ..... but i dont have ISTA/P. 

If anyone have went thru changing type in Rheingold, let me know.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pomerlo said:


> Thanks fdriller for the info...
> 
> But I want to replace with a non OEM battery.... And before buying i want to know if I would be able to replace my OEM 90ah Lead-acid with an AGM of a higher capacity in Rheingold.
> My concern is from the screenshot above, it seems to be a non reversible task if I click one of the options there.....note on the screenshot above. I dont want to be trapped and sent to another program. I have rheingold installed and running ..... but i dont have ISTA/P.
> ...


You can only Register a Battery with ISTA/D (Rheingold). To Change Battery Type / Rating, you must use either ISTA/P or NCS Expert.


----------



## pomerlo (May 7, 2014)

You guy's were right. It is only possible to REGISTER a new battery in Rheingold. No way to change the type...... even if the screen let you believe it could be possible : 








For example, if you click on Higher/Lower Capacity(option 2), a message is displayed telling you to use ISTA/P to change the type and following this... BAM ....a new battery is registered a this point. Remember!!...this is a irreversible step(see blue note on the screen).

This is the battery change history before registering:







Once registered... the same screen showed a value with the current mileage at the line : *Last battery replacement*.

This histogram now show all zeroes:








My original battery is a Lead-Acid 90Ah 160RC 720CCA. I replaced with a Lead-Acid 95Ah 170RC 850CCA A slightly bigger battery. I was reading somewhere else when your within 5% or so of the type already registered, you dont need to bother changing the type ... Is this correct ? what you think ?

Thanks for you help !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pomerlo said:


> ...My original battery is a Lead-Acid 90Ah 160RC 720CCA. I replaced with a Lead-Acid 95Ah 170RC 850CCA A slightly bigger battery. I was reading somewhere else when your within 5% or so of the type already registered, you dont need to bother changing the type ... Is this correct ? what you think ?
> 
> Thanks for you help !


Well, considering for Lead Acid battery, the largest setting is 90 AH, you don't have an option to change it to support 95 AH:


----------



## raidaru (May 1, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> Well, considering for Lead Acid battery, the largest setting is 90 AH, you don't have an option to change it to support 95 AH:
> 
> View attachment 541407


I must disagree. I've just registered new battery on my e64, and previous battery registered was 110Ah lead acid, the one I installed now is 97Ah, too bad I couldn't change the value with ISTA D, just register it, hopefully it won't be a problem


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

raidaru said:


> I must disagree. I've just registered new battery on my e64, and previous battery registered was 110Ah lead acid, the one I installed now is 97Ah, too bad I couldn't change the value with ISTA D, just register it, hopefully it won't be a problem


:dunno:

What exactly are you disagreeing with? The picture clearly shows that 90 AH is largest size choice unless you go to an AGM battery.


----------



## raidaru (May 1, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> :dunno:
> 
> What exactly are you disagreeing with? The picture clearly shows that 90 AH is largest size choice unless you go to an AGM battery.


I ain't going back to car now just to do a print screen but my old battery was registered as 110Ah, at least that showed in ISTA D. I've put a new one 97Ah and that's that, couldn't change the capacity value, option not available within ISTA D.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

raidaru said:


> I ain't going back to car now just to do a print screen but my old battery was registered as 110Ah, at least that showed in ISTA D. I've put a new one 97Ah and that's that, couldn't change the capacity value, option not available within ISTA D.


I don't doubt that, but as picture shows, nothing larger than 90AH is possible as coding choice.


----------



## Bradost (Jun 1, 2017)

I replaced my F10 battery 4 months ago with a non OEM battery and I havn't registered the battery, every thing works fine no error messages or the Recharge battery message
checked my car with ISTA+ last week there was only 2 error codes nothing about Battery Registration!


----------



## zc911 (Jul 10, 2017)

you can change the type of battery with ESYS too, then register a battery change in Rheingold


----------



## gjm120 (Aug 25, 2016)

i replaced my original 90ah battery with an 80ah one. Both are flooded cell.
Was able to register the battery replacement with the Foxwell NT510 but can't code the increased ah with Foxwell. Am I likely to have problems by not coding for the larger capacity battery??


----------

